# Limited preferences menu Sibelius



## shaimaestro (Apr 26, 2020)

when I click Preferences in Sibelius I can only see:
Accessibility 
General
Input Devices
Note inputs 
Textures

On the online tutorials I checked out the guys seem to have way more options. Any idea why is that?
Thanks
S


----------



## cmillar (Apr 26, 2020)

No 'Keyboard Shortcuts' in the Preferences? i use Sibelius Ultimate, and it's in there...has been since version 2 or so. 
If still a problem, go to the Avid/Sibelius forums at Avid or on Facebook and you'll get some more help from some users and company people.


----------

